# Anyone with experience on MK3 jetta ecode Bi-xenon retrofits?



## red slushie (Feb 27, 2005)

And would like to do a set for me? I am in Maryland, so local would be preferred, but I dont mind shipping if I have to... Not sure if this is where this type of thread goes, but hopefully it doesn't get deleted or anything. I have OEM RS6 projectors/ballasts/bulbs that I want to have put in my mk3 ecodes. You can email me at [email protected], or PM me. AIM is in the profile








This is what I have...


























_Modified by VR-Jetta at 4:32 PM 2-20-2008_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

http://www.hidplanet.com/forums
http://www.high-intensity.org
have retrofitter on that site.
quick warning, it is highly recommended to get a set of clear lens lights.
the patterned lens on the ecodes (and stock) will throw off the beam pattern.


----------



## red slushie (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_http://www.hidplanet.com/forums
http://www.high-intensity.org
have retrofitter on that site.
quick warning, it is highly recommended to get a set of clear lens lights.
the patterned lens on the ecodes (and stock) will throw off the beam pattern.

Unfortunately there arent any good looking ones besides ecodes, but I wonder if FK powerlooks lenses will work on these lamps? they are the same size i would imagine


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_http://www.hidplanet.com/forums
http://www.high-intensity.org
have retrofitter on that site.
quick warning, it is highly recommended to get a set of clear lens lights.
the patterned lens on the ecodes (and stock) will throw off the beam pattern.

It doesn't cut the beam as much as you would think. My projectors are probably acouple of inches away from the lense and its pretty good. I think cutoff strength and pattern is determined alot by what projector used.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_http://www.hidplanet.com/forums
http://www.high-intensity.org
have retrofitter on that site.
quick warning, it is highly recommended to get a set of clear lens lights.
the patterned lens on the ecodes (and stock) will throw off the beam pattern.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
While some may say the fluted lens doesn't throw off the beam "as much as you may think" the problem is this:
You are going out of your way to design the PERFECT HID setup as close to OEM as possible...you are going to pay good money for it to be done right????
Then you are going to leave it behind a fluted lens?
Doesn't make sense. 
OP: Definitely get creative if you need to keep the ecode lights for aesthetics...
If you are going this far you need to take it a step further and get a clear lens. 
Gotta be something out there for you to use.
Like Tan suggested, read those websites he linked to - they are FULL of great help.
Good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## red slushie (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
While some may say the fluted lens doesn't throw off the beam "as much as you may think" the problem is this:
You are going out of your way to design the PERFECT HID setup as close to OEM as possible...you are going to pay good money for it to be done right????
Then you are going to leave it behind a fluted lens?
Doesn't make sense. 
OP: Definitely get creative if you need to keep the ecode lights for aesthetics...
If you are going this far you need to take it a step further and get a clear lens. 
Gotta be something out there for you to use.
Like Tan suggested, read those websites he linked to - they are FULL of great help.
Good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks. I think I have alot of it figured out besides the whole lense situation. Most likely, I will try to get some lenses off some cheap aftermarket lights that are clear glass, and swap em out. I just hope that all ecode lenses are the same shape and everything


----------

